
Designing Fast and Programmable Routers [pdf] - lainon
http://web.mit.edu/anirudh/www/anirudh_dissertation.pdf
======
cottonseed
Free association: Good talk by Sonja Keserovic (Facebook) from Strange Loop on
their programmable network switch infrastructure:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDfWd-
Utcgo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDfWd-Utcgo)

edit: I thought this was exciting stuff. Where else can you find teams
straddling the hardware/software boundary?

------
agnivade
This is great stuff. Are there any currently available programmable routers in
the market ?

